# Spark Power SPG.TO



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

This just popped up on my radar screen. Anyone familiar with it? No dividends at the moment, but with all the hoopla around renewable power recently, it might have a positive upside.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Spark Power - SPG.T


Anybody follow Spark Power? Was created by Cannacord a year or two ago through a reverse takeover of a stock ticker and merger of a bunch of small private companies. They deal with electrical infrastructure for renewables, utilities, and industrial customers. Small market cap (~60M), but...




www.canadianmoneyforum.com





I've been in since just after it started trading. Good friend of mine is on senior management. I know if he works there it can't be that bad of a company.
I think it could touch $4 at some point in the next 12 months.
I own common stock and warrants. It's our biggest individual stock holding.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

They seem relatively cheap for their growth P/S is just .6, sales growing ~ 18% last 5 years, GP 31% and positive free cash flow. A small cap but they are in a good growth area, solar power services.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Big push in to the US and I think they're well positioned to grow off any expansion of renewables. Although their bread and butter is probably industrial and utility hookups to the grid which is a pretty steady business.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I was in RNW but it got a bit overheated a month or so ago and I sold out. So peek at RNW and see if the parameters there on a more stable play mark the risk of spark, I surmise a smaller play, worth it.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I got pretty badly burned with the other Transalta sometime ago, so I’m a little shy about RNW. But, I did grab a small holding of SPG this morning, just for fun.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

SPG is quite thinly traded, so it can move up and down pretty quick on any given day. Going to have to make a plan on how to offload my warrants as those are even more thinly traded.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

This stock goes through cycles on a pretty regular basis. It's down to 1.40-1.60 now. I will consider some of the warrants pretty soon for a short term trade. Cant get too many of them as they are very thinly traded. I think the stock is a buy in the 1.00-1.35 range and may get some more if it drops down there.


----------

